# Paphiopedilum papuanum



## ORG (May 25, 2009)

Here one of the rare species of the genus

*Paphiopedilum papuanum*





































It would be interesting to see also pictures of other clones here. The variability of this species is near unknown.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2009)

Hardly anyone has this plant Olaf. How long have you been growing it? Can you post a picture of the whole plant?

This is very cool:clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 25, 2009)

Interesting species. Is the dorsal usually that small, compared to the pouch?


----------



## Hien (May 25, 2009)

Olaf,
Is it related to appletonianum? hookerae? wenworthianum?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 25, 2009)

Olaf- this has probably been asked before..but is this the same plant as "zieckianum"? Certainly looks like it....I want it! Take care, Eric


----------



## SlipperKing (May 25, 2009)

Super nice Olaf. At the very least if the plant can take it, self it. We all need more of these.


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2009)

Thanx for posting.


----------



## P-chan (May 25, 2009)

Great plant! I love the staminode on the bloom. Cool...


----------



## JeanLux (May 26, 2009)

great pics again Olaf!!!! Is the flower completely open?? Jean


----------



## Faan (May 26, 2009)

Very nice characteristics in this flower


----------



## biothanasis (May 26, 2009)

Amazing colours on this flower!!!! Cool!!!


----------



## ORG (May 26, 2009)

Dear Jean-Lux,
the flower is comletely open.
My friend will try the selfing, but in the past the artificial propagation of this species was always a problem.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## mkline3 (May 26, 2009)

Never seen this one, very cool!


----------



## Drorchid (May 26, 2009)

Great Pictures Olaf! Thanks for sharing. We used to have a plant that was labeled Paph. papuanum. It was a hard plant to grow, and I think we have unfortunately lost it :sob: When it bloomed I tried selfing it, but like you said, did not have any luck getting any seedlings to grow in the lab. Here are some pictures I took of it when it bloomed in 2002: 











In my picture file I also have 2 pictures of a plant named Paph. zieckianum, which I believe is considered to be the same species as Paph. papuanum:










Robert



Robert


----------



## wonderlen3000 (May 26, 2009)

I heard this group, violascens, bogovellianum, etc. are notorious for staying alive. I had one violascens and it unfortunatley die after flowering and not to mention grow very slowly. Only about one leaf a year.


----------



## CodPaph (May 27, 2009)

very very bloom


----------



## goldenrose (May 28, 2009)

Interesting, unique, & I can like weird but not one that would go on my want list.


SlipperFan said:


> Interesting species. Is the dorsal usually that small, compared to the pouch?


Yes, to my understanding.


----------



## truemadman (May 30, 2009)

This is a bid different from the other two shown. This one came in as paph zieckianum. However, the plant looks exactly the same as the one shown by Robert, be it the size, the pattern and the color of the plant.


----------



## McPaph (May 30, 2009)

cool looking flower


----------



## ORG (May 31, 2009)

Dear Robert and Truemadman,
many thanks for your pictures. The last shown plant seems to be a regional variety of _Paph. papuanum_ but is not identical with the so described _*Paph. zieckianum*_. I get also pictures of this clone, but would need more informations about.

Here for your information the typeplant of zieckianum











Perhaps _Paph. zieckianum_ is also a local variety of _papuanum_, but no plant is in culture.
But it would be interesting to see more of these plantgroup.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------

